# Standish Hospital, Stonehouse June '12



## mookster (Jun 23, 2012)

Explored with my urbex buddy on a very mixed day!

First off planned was a return to Healings Mill in Tewkesbury to finish it off, but we found it comprehensively sealed 

We then poked around GlosCAT, or rather what's left - all the newer buildings have been demolished now leaving only the older part left and the art/design building across the road which has suffered a large fire. We saw it doable but no way of getting over without getting collared...and it was a similar story at Fox Bros so with 3 fails under our belt we headed south to the village of Stonehouse and finally found our luck in. Having done a few of the buildings though my luck was quite literally cut short as I managed to slice my hand open climbing out the mortuary building so we called it a day and went to patch me up at the car....I like this place it was right up my alley, shame I didn't see the main Standish House building though but I'll be back...

There is a lot of history on the place on Wiki here but to summarise...

Standish Hospital was a former park and country house turned specialist orthopaedics, rheumatology and respiratory care National Health Service (NHS) hospital, located in the hamlet of Standish, Gloucestershire, England. Closed in 2004, it is proposed for a mixed-use residential and medical campus style redevelopment but this has so far not come to fruition.

I was planning on getting some proper externals on the way out but only got this one 













































































Thanks for looking, more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157630251930820/


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 23, 2012)

Well done mate but sorry to hear you got injured. Hope it's going to be ok?


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 23, 2012)

Had the same outcome at Healings myself!
Like the look of this place! Will visit ASAP methinks! Nice shots there...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your visit,hope you sorted your cut out? thats not the best place to have an injury!are your jabs up to date????


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lovely work Mookieman  that last shot is superb end to a great set


----------



## sj9966 (Jun 23, 2012)

Great stuff mate!!


----------



## mookster (Jun 23, 2012)

Cheers guys 

Yeah luckily my urbex buddy is a trained first aider and had a first aid kit in the car so it's all wrapped up now, also cleaned the numerous cuts and grazes on my arms as well which came from fighting through the huge dead tree blocking the way to the mortuary! I swear that building wanted me to end up inside one.....

I just want to get back and finish the rest now! For anyone thinking of going, the main house is occupied by the security guard and last I heard the art-deco style futuristic looking ward block has still got alarms in so be on your guard.


----------



## Ratters (Jun 24, 2012)

Good report - Hope the injury heals asap


----------



## nelly (Jun 24, 2012)

Top shots as always Mooks


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks a lovely explore, really loving your photos too!


----------



## amarisfionn (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice photos mookie! looks like a good explore! Hope the you gotyour hand patched up ok


----------



## kehumff (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice pictures, hope you are ok now, the bath shot looks to me as if blood has run out of the taps.......


----------



## lee443 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great report, love window in the last picture!! that bath needs a good clean


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 28, 2012)

Some ace shots there. Nice one!


----------



## susiebe (Jul 17, 2012)

Some great pictures!Sad for me though as I used to work there from 1987 to 1990.
I'm a nurse and worked on the chest ward E1,E2 was upstairs.Would love to see some pictures of E1 if you are able to go back.
Many thanks
susiebe


----------



## Katieo (Jul 20, 2012)

Really got to go here. I did my nursing training in glos and know a few people who used to work here.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 22, 2012)

looks an interesting explore, good shots....like the bog with the plants creepin in, taps wot a bonus....never seen taps before!!!

Looks like someone was in a hurry to get out the mortuary


----------



## mookster (Jul 22, 2012)

Went back today and got into some more parts, plus reshot a couple of bits I'd seen before. Dodgy floors and PIRs all over the place.

Plus I didn't injure myself this time I only injured my companion who had a branch snap back just above her eye....
























































Some more added to the original set here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157630251930820/

The first part of an awesome day in stupendous weather.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 22, 2012)

nice ben..still alot more there to see..must get back too...great pics.


----------

